# Fehler: Es existiert bereits ein User mit dieser Emailadresse.



## hunter999 (3. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe folgenden Fehler beim Anlegen eines Email Users. Der User war vorher schon da wurde gelöscht uns soll nun wieder angelegt werden. Nun kommt die folgende Meldung:

Es existiert bereits ein User mit dieser Emailadresse.

Was kann ich tun um den User anzulegen?

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## killozap (3. Nov. 2008)

Wenn etwas in ISPCONFIG gelöscht wird, so wandert es zunächst in den Papierkorb. Bis es dort erscheint dauert es etwas, schein ein Cronjob zu sein, der die Angaben nach einiger Zeit aufrischt. Dann den papierkorb legen, dann kann der selbe User wieder angelegt werden.


----------



## hunter999 (3. Nov. 2008)

Hallo killozap,

danke für den Tip. Genau das wars auch. 
Habe leider in den "falschen" Papierkorb geschaut.


----------

